# To sand, or not to sand...



## jcuber (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's the question. Is it better to just break in your cube, break in then sand, or just sand. I don't want any arguments, just what is best from your personal experience. I know some people get better results than others.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 24, 2008)

I have never sanded before. I think sanding should only be done if there is obvious deformities in your cube like bumps and such.
Sanding you may mess up and sand too much but just breaking a cube in through use for a couple days without lube you cant really go wrong.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 24, 2008)

is it a storebought or DIY?


----------



## jcuber (Sep 24, 2008)

Storebought Cube.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 24, 2008)

Be careful. Some cubes I sanded made them lock up a lot. But sanding chinese megaminx is definitely necessary. But if you sand it right, it could be fine. If not, it's not too bad, locks up, but still usable. That was before I had lube. Nowadays, I just lube and cube right out of the box.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 24, 2008)

just see if there are any imperfections on the cubies (like tiny nubs of plastic sticking out from where they have been moulded)

carefully file these off with a nail file (I use a metal one) and see how it feels. 

I noticed there were more imperfections on my sb than my diy.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 24, 2008)

pour sand in it and twist... a lot. Just like breaking it in, accelerated.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 24, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> pour sand in it and twist... a lot. Just like breaking it in, accelerated.



it has to be the super fine sand if you do this. I like just breakin it in the regular way its safer for the cube.


----------



## Escher (Sep 24, 2008)

pouring sand in is the worst advice you could ever, ever give. 
unless you can recommend exactly what sand to use (like waffle said, ultra fine), you completely **** up your cube.
just make your cube really tight and mash it around a lot for a few days (avoiding carpal tunnel syndrome and RSI). then loosen it. then perhaps round off any imperfections, then play for a few days, then lube, leave overnight, and hey presto - a decent cube!
okay maybe i was a little harsh earlier on... just its completely at your own risk if you use actual sand!


----------



## linkmaster03 (Sep 24, 2008)

Whatever you do, do not sand the center cubies. Now, my storebought is a beast. But, since I sanded the centers as well as the other pieces, it pops all the time. Once I get around to fixing the centers I'll use it more.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 24, 2008)

Escher said:


> pouring sand in is the worst advice you could ever, ever give.
> unless you can recommend exactly what sand to use (like waffle said, ultra fine), you completely **** up your cube. ....... just its completely at your own risk if you use actual sand!



I've used granulated sugar and salt before. Kinda like putting ginormous grains of sand into your cube and it turned out fine. Actually, it turned out fantastic.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 24, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> I've used granulated sugar



So have I.  On my storeboughts

I used actual ultra fine sand last time doing this. But overall sand in cube shortens the lifespan of a cube IMO


----------



## Garmon (Sep 24, 2008)

I sanded my rubik's brand and it works well, but doesn't work for all cubes.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 25, 2008)

Escher said:


> just make your cube really tight and mash it around a lot for a few days (*avoiding carpal tunnel syndrome and RSI*).



that bit is really important. I think it's how I did my thumb in.


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 25, 2008)

Escher said:


> pouring sand in is the worst advice you could ever, ever give.
> unless you can recommend exactly what sand to use (like waffle said, ultra fine), you completely **** up your cube.
> just make your cube really tight and mash it around a lot for a few days (avoiding carpal tunnel syndrome and RSI). then loosen it. then perhaps round off any imperfections, then play for a few days, then lube, leave overnight, and hey presto - a decent cube!
> okay maybe i was a little harsh earlier on... just its completely at your own risk if you use actual sand!


I accidentally dropped my cube on the beach. I just dropped it, and picked it up. I could feel sand in my cube. I tried to wash it off, but I think I tiny bit was still there. Then after playing with my cube for a few days, it turned more smoothly.

If you have a brand new storebought cube, I would recommend sanding. Use a file/sandpaper, then use steel wool. I would only recoommend that for cubes that have been barely used.

If you have a storebought cube you've used for 2-3 months, sanding generally is not necessary. 

For DIYs, I wouldn't sand them at all, even if they are brand new. Only exceptions are sanding the tab thingies on the Type A II and the New Type A 3rd Model.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 25, 2008)

@ Fanwuq, why would you sand a Chinese Megaminx? Is it because of the clicks?


----------



## jcuber (Sep 25, 2008)

Escher said:


> pouring sand in is the worst advice you could ever, ever give.
> unless you can recommend exactly what sand to use (like waffle said, ultra fine), you completely **** up your cube.
> just make your cube really tight and mash it around a lot for a few days (avoiding carpal tunnel syndrome and RSI). then loosen it. then perhaps round off any imperfections, then play for a few days, then lube, leave overnight, and hey presto - a decent cube!
> okay maybe i was a little harsh earlier on... just its completely at your own risk if you use actual sand!



I have a storebought cube, not a DIY, so I can't tighten it.


----------



## csshih (Sep 25, 2008)

no sand, just cube until it breaks in, have patience


----------



## Krazy Jeff (Sep 25, 2008)

I read somewhere they advise to use fine sand (sand box). I didn't feel this method to be the best, I can see why they would recommend this, since sanding this way, will force to sand down the imperfections in the plastic cubes only in the areas where it's needed, then having to sand it down with sandpaper, but not in the affected areas. Next time I go to the beach, I'll take my Rubik's Revenge 4x4 cube. What's the worst that can happen? I'll get a new one if it turns into a disaster experience at the very least.

Good thread!


----------



## Faz (Sep 25, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > pouring sand in is the worst advice you could ever, ever give.
> ...




WTF??

you take your cube to the beach?


----------



## linkmaster03 (Sep 25, 2008)

Steel wool is good for sanding, it's what I used on my storebought.


----------



## jonny guitar (Sep 27, 2008)

linkmaster03 said:


> Steel wool is good for sanding, it's what I used on my storebought.



+1 

Steel wool is the cat's meow for smoothing out a cube. I use on every cube I buy (diy and storebought) just to totally smooth out the molding seams that are part of the manufacturing process. I believe it works better than sanding and is far smoother in the end result -- as an added bonus you would really have to put a lot of effort into screwing your cube up whereas sanding can go bad very quickly.


----------



## qinbomaster (Oct 2, 2008)

would anyone consider an electric mini sander?

different cube types and colors are made of different plastics no?


----------



## Littlegupper (Oct 2, 2008)

Sanding wouldn't be a good idea for your DIY but it would be an option for a storebought cube. The difference is the plastic, the storebought cubes' plastic is a harder than the DIY (is this a good sentence :s). A DIY without sandig feels also very good.


----------



## qinbomaster (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks gupper

what about sanding cubies corners only (obviously not ones that don't come in contact with the inside of the cube or adjacent cubies)? wouldn't that aid in better corner cutting? (pun not intended)

also, what about using a metal file to smooth over your springs if there are no washers? (kinda off topic but sanding i guess is like filing)

is it worth is to smooth over your core? (like with steel wool or something relatively unabrasive)


----------



## CymbalMonkey (Oct 3, 2008)

I pack my cube with MAAS metal polish, its really soft and wares in cubes great!


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 3, 2008)

qinbomaster said:


> thanks gupper
> 
> what about sanding cubies corners only (obviously not ones that don't come in contact with the inside of the cube or adjacent cubies)? wouldn't that aid in better corner cutting? (pun not intended)


You could do that, but it wouldn't make too big of a difference. If you want a big difference, get a better core. For example, look at the Type F DIY cube. It's pieces are rounded a lot, but it's not very good at corner cutting. Switch the core to an old Type A core, and it will cut corners much better.


----------



## pslind69 (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry for bumping this old post!

I bought 2 x Type A V, 2 x Type C, 3 x C4U DIY Black. 

I sanded down one of the type A V's - it had MAJOR manufactufing bits and pieces that needed to be sanded off (even on the side of corner cubies).

It turned like CRAP. With silicone I managed to make it turn "ok" but it was hard to adjust the tension so that it would turn fairly well and not pop.



For the second Type A V, I only sanded down the manufacturing defect on the side of the small caps for the corner pieces. I left all other defects intact.

It turned well right after assembly, and didn't pop. No lube.



I also ordered 2 Type C's. I did the same experiment. The sanded down cube turned very badly after sanding and would pop if I loosened it even slightly.

The unsanded Type C, turns well (but is noisy).



The C4U DIY's: I've assembled 2 of them without any sanding (they didn't have any obvious defects). The tension was a little harder than usual cubes to adjust. Turned well but popped. Managed to get them just right where they turn well and doesn't pop (popped every time during RUR'U') - but took a while.



I have a theory that when they come up with new cubes, they don't bother to remove manufacturing defects when they are testing the cube. Which is why they often perform well without sanding: they are "forced" to perform well by the designers. They probably alter det individual pieces until the cube performs well.


----------

